# NYC drinkers: you'll *have* to produce ID, no matter what your age



## editor (Dec 17, 2006)

It sure is a fucked up situation, but such is the fear instilled into bar owners that  most will demand that you produce valid ID before they let you in, regardless of your age.

I faced the unbelievable situation of being refused entry to several bars despite looking nowhere remotely, vaguely, not-in-your-wildest dreams under 21 - even in a thick fog with cloudy glasses - so I was forced to drag my passport out with me every bloody night.

Even more ridiculous is the fact that some bars have been known to refuse non-US ID cards, so even a British passport isn't enough (although we never had this problem).

It is, in effect, a way of forcing some people to carry ID out with them, whether they want to or not, and it stinks.

Good job the bars are so good though.


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 17, 2006)

I remember this when I was in the states 15 years ago, although it wasn't quite as bad as you descibe.  They refused to serve my dad once, who was 45 and balding at the time.


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I remember this when I was in the states 15 years ago, although it wasn't quite as bad as you descibe.


It's not all bars, but great chunks of lower Manhattan were being extraordinarily strict.

I can understand that they have to ensure that under age drinkers aren't allowed in, but it's a bit fucking silly when they're demanding ID off people who have clearly sailed long, long, looooooong past 21.


----------



## Thora (Dec 17, 2006)

Maybe you look more youthful than you give yourself credit for?  I reckon its the hair do.


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2006)

Volt said:
			
		

> Maybe you look more youthful than you give yourself credit for?


Naturally I'm flattered, but the truth is that you'd have to be on extraordinarily powerful, perception-altering drugs to believe that I look anywhere even remotely near 21.

Besides, they were asking people who looked even older than me for ID.


----------



## lemontop (Dec 17, 2006)

Last time I was in New York me and Tommers were enjoying a few overpriced Appletinis in the airport bar before our flight. They ID'd a Russian guy asking for vodka who must've been at least 70. We didn't have any real problems in New york but I'd been in Boston a few years before and got asked for ID everywhere.


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> We didn't have any real problems in New york but I'd been in Boston a few years before and got asked for ID everywhere.


We had no problems in Philadelphia either.


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 18, 2006)

I had the occasional bit of trouble getting bars in Detroit to accept a British passport as ID – they’d usually lighten up when I explained that if it was good enough to get me into the country, it ought to be good enough to get me into a bar…


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Dec 18, 2006)

I found this US obsession with ID very bizarre. It happened to me in a local diner in some tiny town in the Rocky Mountains. I asked for a beer with my food and the teenage waiter asked me for ID. I thought he was joking as I was sporting a luxuriant gray and white gandalf beard at the time, but he was absolutely serious. I'd left my passport at the hotel, so I had to drink water!


----------



## simon_rushton (Dec 18, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Even more ridiculous is the fact that some bars have been known to refuse non-US ID cards, so even a British passport isn't enough (although we never had this problem).



I've never had a problem with a British passport, but a UK driving licence (the new photo ones) often provokes some scepticism. (Mind you, they are so badly produced that they do look fake even though they aren't, so maybe it's understandable).


----------



## thefishdead (Dec 18, 2006)

And has this ball busting attatuide made the world a safer place?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 18, 2006)

waitrose refused to sell me sake ...

i never knew i looked so young


----------



## jæd (Dec 18, 2006)

thefishdead said:
			
		

> And has this ball busting attatuide made the world a safer place?



Well... When I went to Uni there it meant that drinking is more underground since you're effectively banned from doing it until you're at least halfway through University... And since its more underground you get the sillyness thats associated with (partial) prohibition... 

I noticed that there was a very immature attitude to drink (people regularly drinking until they puked) and every so often the hassle of a party being broken up by the cops because they had an illicit drug there... Booze...!

(The main affects to me were that I procurred a forged id card / drivers license in the second week of my stay...  )


----------



## jæd (Dec 18, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> It is, in effect, a way of forcing some people to carry ID out with them, whether they want to or not, and it stinks.
> 
> Good job the bars are so good though.



Very annoying part of visting NY... Also some bars / clubs will photograph your ID on entry to give themselves a record if your doing anything fun/illegal.


----------



## pixie-iso (Dec 18, 2006)

I once got into a New York club with my Young Persons Railcard..


----------



## t0bytoo (Dec 18, 2006)

I was told once that a foreign passport is "not a valid id in the state of california"

The solution being to go to the DMV and get a photo id if you want to have a beer on you holidays..


----------



## craigxcraig (Dec 18, 2006)

I was out in the states as a young marine - many moons ago... Nowhere could we get served alcohol though drugs (all types) were freely available. Bit facking weird and counter productive, not that I complained at the time!


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Dec 18, 2006)

sounds like another good reason for me not to go over there.

off to the pub!


----------



## Chorlton (Dec 19, 2006)

yeah i remember this - my cousin at the time was 20, the only id he carried had a picture of this black kid that lived near him.... my cousin is very white - only one place ever pulled him up on it tho, he accused them of being racists and they looked somewhat baffled...


----------



## Megaton (Dec 19, 2006)

They never asked for ID in Vancouver....

....Canada, a thoroughly more friendlier place.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 19, 2006)

I was in New York last week. I didn't have any trouble in most of Manhatten and upper New York State but I took my passport everywhere just in case.

When I was asked on a couple of occasions, it kind of seemed like standard policy rather than picking on me because I look youngish.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 20, 2006)

I didn't get asked for ID at all when I was in NYC.

I must look like an old bastard


----------



## zoltan (Dec 20, 2006)

I think the onus is on the bar to prove they have no underaged drinkers,so its a blanket policy pretty much everywhere - its a pain, but you get used to it.

About the only places I diodnt get asked are those chains of awful irishy bars - shamrocks ? seedy little shitholes - they dont care.

NYC is shit for drinking anyway ( IMHO ) - the means streets of Queens and jackson heights is a bit more lively and you can actually have conversations with people.ish.

The Whole ID thing is symbolic of the terrible Schitzphrenic  positon of alchohol in the USA - but that an other topic anyway


----------



## septic tank (Dec 20, 2006)

*Just do what we do -- take it as flattery*

I'm always delighted to be carded. A little part of me says "Yep, still got it."


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 20, 2006)

i was in NY for a month in 04 and almost every single bar asked me for ID as standard, even one place asked even though the barmaid recognised me from before, but she had to do it because her manager was in.  it's a fucking pain, because it imposes ID on people, but to be honest seeing as i needed the passport to get in the country i didn't really object too much.  and like you say ed, it has some damn fine bars.

in seattle the year before one of the chaps i was with was in his mid 30s and he got it too, although they apologised every time and said they had to see it!


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2006)

septic tank said:
			
		

> I'm always delighted to be carded. A little part of me says "Yep, still got it."


I can only think, "Yep, the doorman's on drugs/delusional/drunk/suffering with terrible eyeight"


----------



## mhendo (Dec 26, 2006)

I've just got home from a week in New York (mainly Manhattan, but a bit in Brooklyn), and i didn't get IDed once, at bars or restaurants. But on previous occasions i've had the same problems described by people in this thread. I have never yet, however, had a foreign ID (Aussie passport, driver's licence) rejected.

It's not just New York, either. My partner and i went to a club here in Baltimore a couple of years back and forgot our IDs, and had to go home and get them before we were allowed in. Luckily, her apartment was only a couple of blocks away. Still, it's as annoying as fuck.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 26, 2006)

My dad went to a cinema in Florida, and they refused to serve him alcohol until he went back to the hotel across the road and got his passport.  

He's nearly 60 and has a head of grey hair ffs.  

The jobsworth cunts really buy into all this fear of authourity bullshite over there imo.


----------



## zoltan (Dec 27, 2006)

Florida is the playground of the Spring break  studently lot - many of whom will be underage, so you can see why ID is s requisite wherever you go.

NYC/ Manhat. is just a fuckin pain in the arse TBH -I lived there for a while and never really found anywhere suited to my early 20's power drinking period.As I say, get out of Manhat. and things are not too bad


----------



## Mr Retro (Dec 29, 2006)

We had a terrible time in California and Vegas in the summer at the ages of 33 and 31. So Stupid. We also had to carry our passports everywhere. 

One doorman in Vegas told us we should carry our passports at all times anyway because it was Nevada state law that you have to be able to prove to police you are who you say you are if they stop you. 

The only way to effectivly do this was with with a passport. Don't know if he was right or not about that law.


----------



## Errol's son (Dec 29, 2006)

It comes and goes that thing I find. I have been to bars where they ID everyone. I have seen them ID a sixty eight year old man! But it does seem to happen for a while and then stop and start again this silly IDing thing. I never had problems with my passport but my driving licence was often deemed unacceptable as it is non-US.

The law I found funny but didn't affect me was the no dancing law. I am not a dancer but the doormen seem to get very uppity when they see someone bust some moves. I think it is a licensing thing. If people want to dance the venue needs a club licence.


----------



## Xanadu (Dec 29, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> Last time I was in New York me and Tommers were enjoying a few overpriced Appletinis in the airport bar before our flight.



Appletini - easy on the tini


----------



## phildwyer (Dec 29, 2006)

zoltan69 said:
			
		

> NYC/ Manhat. is just a fuckin pain in the arse TBH -I lived there for a while and never really found anywhere suited to my early 20's power drinking period.As I say, get out of Manhat. and things are not too bad



Well I always find Manhattan to be the best drinking venue in the world, so there you go.


----------



## Mr Retro (Dec 31, 2006)

zoltan69 said:
			
		

> NYC is shit for drinking anyway ( IMHO ) - the means streets of Queens and jackson heights is a bit more lively and you can actually have conversations with people.ish.



You have to qualify that zoltan. Why? What were you looking for you could you not find?


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2006)

I have to say that I've found the bars around Brooklyn, Lower East Side, Williamsburg and, well, just about everywhere else I've drunk in and around Manhattan to be very friendly and have never had as problem striking up a conversation.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 31, 2006)

I have alwasy travelled to NY on my own and have never drunk alone in any bar anywhere. Will be going with gf this year and it will be a great shame that I cannot take her to the raven and show her where I have spent many happy days/nights with some of the friendliest people I ever met! 

Ed: Do you know if any of the staff from the Raven are working in the new bar in Brooklyn, I would like to go and say hello to them all again?


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2006)

1927 said:
			
		

> Ed: Do you know if any of the staff from the Raven are working in the new bar in Brooklyn, I would like to go and say hello to them all again?


The Brooklyn/Greenpoint bar (the Boulevard Tavern)  is, err, a little way out and not in what you'd call an ideal location, but you'll find a warm welcome and a few of the same faces.

I'll post up some pics later.


----------



## han (Dec 31, 2006)

When we were in Hawaii (a US state), both Jan and I were asked for ID everytime we bought booze or went to a bar.

She's going to be 40 next year. 

Oh, how we laughed.


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2006)

Here you go: Offline plays the Boulevard Tavern, Brooklyn


----------



## zoltan (Dec 31, 2006)

I mist admit my power drinking days in NYC were 15 or so years ago when things were a bit more iffy in Manhat. I cant admit to a big session in Manhat for that long , so things may have changed.  I usually frequented Queens BLvd - closer to my ( then ) home and easier to get back, plus when yer a regular get get the usual extra free jugs of beer and chasers etc from the bartender and they stay open as long as you want when yer a regular.

PUbs crawls were always easier in blue collar neighbourghoods.


----------



## geminisnake (Dec 31, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> She's going to be 40 next year.



 I want to ask really but heck you should know!! Shocked and stunned I am, you can tell her  

Looks like another reason I'm never likely to go to the US. Far too many unnecessary rules


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 31, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> Well I always find Manhattan to be the best drinking venue in the world, so there you go.



based on a month there i have to say that i pretty much agree.


----------



## Firky (Jan 2, 2007)

When I was in Washington I got asked ID for a box of matches, let alone drink. When I was in Vancouver I got asked for ID in the Red Onion (it is in Kerrisdale, best burger and chips I've ever had), but when I was in Penticton I got into a titty bar with out being asked, and even the irish bar there were so glad to have someone who wasn't Canadian they gave me free chasers all night and never asked for ID! However I still get asked for ID in this country when am buying fags and am 27 this year


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jan 2, 2007)

don't quite understand why it's such a hassle, but then again I've had to do it since I started going to bars/buying smokes/etc.

If you know what's behind the insistence on ID, it will perhaps make it seem like less of a hassle. Thing is, clubs, bars, restaurants, even convenience stores can be fined HUGE amounts of money if they sell to underage people, and are forced to shut down if they accumulate enough violations against them. (Undercover cops regularly frequent establishments to see if they serve to minors). Even worse, your bartender/server/waiter/waitress/clerk at the 7/11 can be personally fined $$$ and lose their job...it happens all the time. So when you think about it like that, it doesn't seem like such a hassle to stick some ID in your wallet or bag before you go out...just like you would take your lisence if you were driving a car, right?


----------



## rekil (Jan 2, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> It sure is a fucked up situation, but such is the fear instilled into bar owners that  most will demand that you produce valid ID before they let you in, regardless of your age.
> 
> I faced the unbelievable situation of being refused entry to several bars despite looking nowhere remotely, vaguely, not-in-your-wildest dreams under 21 - even in a thick fog with cloudy glasses - so I was forced to drag my passport out with me every bloody night.
> 
> ...


Happened me when I forgot my passport and tried to get into a punk bar in Chicago. I couldn't believe it but my girlfriend explained that the cops go in regularly to check id's and if there's anything out of order they'll either look for a bribe or shut the place down.


----------



## geminisnake (Jan 2, 2007)

Miss Caphat said:
			
		

> just like you would take your license if you were driving a car, right?



No  I never carry my license or passport or any approved form of id with me unless I happen to be using it. If I don't have it on me I can't lose it, nor can it get stolen.

I can see your point about id for sy up to 25 yr olds but editor doesn't look less than mid thirties, and neither have many of the people used as examples on this thread. 

Maybe it's not a big deal if you are used to carrying id, but most of us in the UK aren't.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 6, 2007)

awww poor editor.   

Everytime i go out in the UK I have to have my passport on me. Same when i was in Boston, I'm 27... It's so dog - eared now I risk not been able to get into countries because of it. Mind you, not log until you'll have to be carrying your ID card to use the library, NHS underground, so on...


----------



## TopCat (Jan 10, 2007)

Plus they want to fingerprint all and sundry entering the country. No thanks, many other places to visit before I get that desperate.


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2007)

TopCat said:
			
		

> Plus they want to fingerprint all and sundry entering the country. No thanks, many other places to visit before I get that desperate.


Thing to remember is that most New Yorkers aren't responsible for this kind of shit.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jan 11, 2007)

I was asked for ID buying beer in a Texas petrol station a few years ago (I was 30 at the time) so I handed her my passport to which she replyed 'I can't accept that, I can only accept a Texas drivers licence'

I asked her how seeing that I was British and from London, was I supposed to have a TX license?

she just looked at me with dead eyes and repeated that 'only a TX licence is valid ID'

There really wasn't any point prolonging the conversation after that


----------



## Epona (Jan 11, 2007)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> I had the occasional bit of trouble getting bars in Detroit to accept a British passport as ID – they’d usually lighten up when I explained that if it was good enough to get me into the country, it ought to be good enough to get me into a bar…



I tried that line when trying to buy beer in a 7-11 in North Carolina.  It resulted in a shotgun appearing from under the counter and a rather careful hands-held-in-the-air exit from me...


----------



## Gerry1time (Jan 12, 2007)

i went to uni in north jersey for a while, and rarely had any trouble getting served in new york. They wanted photo ID, so went and got myself an International Student ID card (ISIC) from the STA shop at the amusingly addressed 10 downing street. The cards from them look really legit, hologram over the photo and everything, but they ask for no proof of age before you write your DOB on them. This was 1999 though, so doubt they'd work these days. 

Funnily enough i learnt about the ISIC trick from my old school, where they kitted every pupil out with one in the upper 6th form with the line 'so, how old do you want to be then?'. Think they were encouraging us all to get out more. Didn't work.


----------



## tastebud (Jan 12, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I faced the unbelievable situation of being refused entry to several bars despite looking nowhere remotely, vaguely, not-in-your-wildest dreams under 21 - even in a thick fog with cloudy glasses


 

I think I'm gonna go to NY this year!  Woo.


----------



## Aldebaran (Jan 14, 2007)

Epona said:
			
		

> I tried that line when trying to buy beer in a 7-11 in North Carolina.  It resulted in a shotgun appearing from under the counter and a rather careful hands-held-in-the-air exit from me...



That is *really* crazy.

I tell you what it is: A secret conspiracy to draw all you infidels to Islam. Think of the relief and advantages: No ID required to enter alcoholfree-beer bars (you might have some difficulties to enter the country).

salaam.


----------



## zoltan (Jan 15, 2007)

alcohol free bars ? an oxymoron surely


----------

